# Honda lift questiins



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Lookimg at lifting my 1990 Fourtrax. I have found a smoking deal on a highlifter style lift. Only problem ia its off a 1994. I have been told that the suspension on the 1994 has wider mounting brackets so all i would need is a few washers to make up the gap. 

Can anyone comfirm this? 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Nobody is running a old Honda lifted?


----------

